# Bloat an gastroplexy



## Hardts (Oct 22, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone's V out there has had a gastroplexy as a preventative for bloat. My V is 14 weeks and am debating if I have them do it when she goes in to get spayed. Its way down the road but wanted to get people's thoughts. 
Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I think it's a great idea! I was wondering if you had had a chance to read through this older thread called "Please Watch for Bloat in Your Dogs"

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,371.0.html

(Hope that link works for you.) Anyhow, the third poster down in that thread (belf1125) had it done just as you described. Vet said it was a smart idea, since the dog would already be under general anesthesia. 

p.s. If the link doesn't work for you, look under Vizsla Problems/Health Problems and you will see the thread about six or seven lines down from the top.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Consider Laparoscopic gastropexy instead.
Minimally invasive, faster recovery.

There is increasing evidence that stress and diet may contribute significantly to bloat and spleen torsion. 
Keeping dogs caged up too long, lack enough exercise may be key factors. 
Lack of micro-nutrients, presence of nitrates in processed meat.


----------



## Hardts (Oct 22, 2010)

That thread is what actually got me thinking about it more and more...laparoscopic would be nice I'd have to see if they do that at the vet were currently with and look around if they don't and I totally get the faster recovery time, I see it with human patients everyday; just never thought of it being done on a dog that way.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Research out of Purdue University indicates when a dog food's source of fat is within the first 4 ingredients, it is more likely to cause bloat. This is not just a phenomenon found in low quality foods. Fat in the 1 st 4 ingredients can be found in 5 & 6 star foods.


----------

